# billing ablation and microphlebectomy together...does it require modifier



## shaefke (Mar 17, 2010)

I am billing ablation and microphlebectomy together 37765 and 36475 does it require a modifier....also when billing in global period  use a 79 or 58


----------



## dalley (May 21, 2010)

We bill them together, if done during a global we use 79 modifier 
Dawn


----------



## shaefke (Jul 14, 2010)

Do you bill a OV with or the ultrasound used during or is this considered in the procedure?


----------



## blessings (Jul 21, 2014)

*Microphlebectomy*

37765


Thank You 
Blessing .S


----------

